# I want one of these for my lad!



## mickle (20 Jul 2012)

At least I did until I saw the price!

£ricking 515!


----------



## Andy_R (20 Jul 2012)

for a Go-Kart???? Someone at Berg is extracting the michael.....


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Jul 2012)

Only £515? You could get them a Trek 1.1 and have £20 to spare


----------

